# Celebs without makeup....What are your thoughts?



## BeneBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

Here are some candid shots of our fave celebrities without makeup. Who's your fave and why? Who looks great, who looks like they should crawl back under a rock?

Eva Longoria







Uma Thurman






Molly Sims






Jessica Simpson






Jennifer Hudson






Halle Berry






Gisele Bundchen






Hilary Duff






Courtney Cox






Heidi Klum






Well....after seeing all of US without makeup in the No Makeup thread...I think we look pretty darn good!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 21, 2007)

I think Eva surprised me the most because she looks so washed out but the rest look like normal people.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

Eva could be the postergirl for the wonders of mascara and false lashes!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 21, 2007)

Jessica Simpson and Heidi Klum look really good, IMO!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 21, 2007)

I think Uma Thurman looks good w/o makeup.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 22, 2007)

gisele looks great still

so does jessica


----------



## Harlot (Jul 22, 2007)

I dont really like seeing Eva without makeup cause she looks like she needs it. I mean, where did that stache come from??? Heidi, Gisele, Uma, Jessica, and Halle Berry look perfectly fine. But what happened to Hillary's eyebrows? Or lack of for that


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 22, 2007)

I like Jessica's picture. She looks very natural and very cute...not at all draggish like she usually does with full makeup.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 22, 2007)

some of them look really washed out . but jessica simpson looks prety nice surprisingly she looks real weird with makeup sometimes

bery looks great ! even without bra


----------



## ivette (Jul 22, 2007)

molly sims looks nice, imo


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 22, 2007)

Gisele Bundchen and Heidi Klum still look beautiful!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 22, 2007)

I think that they all look still beautiful!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jul 22, 2007)

Woah not what I would have thought. They dont look that bad. Well some of them dont but it wasnt what i was expecting. Although Jessica looks gorgeous no matter what.


----------



## missnadia (Jul 22, 2007)

I think it all comes down to who has the best skin, since its the one thing that stands out when your eyes or lips aren't emphasized. My favorites are Gisele and Heidi, but I think overall nobody looks BAD, they just look normal, human!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 22, 2007)

I think Eva Longoria &amp; Jennifer Hudson are the ones who looks odd without makeup.

Like, they need it. Everyone else looks the same.

To think, guys hate girls with loads of makeup on - but if they were to see the ladies who give them boners everynight without it on - they'd come to love it as much as us girls do. Haha.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 22, 2007)

Most of them look like average people here, except yeah Eva looks pretty bad. I think Gisele, Hiedi, and Halle are still hotties.

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Eva could be the postergirl for the wonders of mascara and false lashes! That's exactly what I was thinking. Her eyes, wow they look so much different.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 22, 2007)

Ya Eva does look washed out. I think it might be a hispanic thing, our faces don't tan as easily. Or I might be making it up.



Plus she bleaches her eyebrows and looks weirder. She prob looks good with her hair up and no makeup.

Heidi looks so cute.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 22, 2007)

Most of them still look good, Eva and Jennifer are the ones who look a bit weird to me.


----------



## kittenmittens (Jul 22, 2007)

the all look pretty good, especially Gisele and Heidi.

I've seen other shots of Courteney without makeup and she looks way better. her skin is flawless!


----------



## Lia (Jul 22, 2007)

Hilary Duff is looking like Hillary Swank


----------



## mayyami (Jul 22, 2007)

Eva is unrecognisable... very surprised.


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 23, 2007)

Goes to prove that all these stars without their makeup look like plain janes!!!!

Longoria, Gisele and Cox look like hell!


----------



## Estrelinha (Jul 23, 2007)

I like Uma's facial expression. It's just about how I feel right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79 (Jul 23, 2007)

Gisele and Heidi look good.

eh, even celebrities are people and they have their flaws without MU, which I appreciate more anyways, hehe


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 23, 2007)

It's amazing what celebrity makeup artists can actually do!!!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 23, 2007)

I think they are all pretty girls, but you can see that even they don't have completely perfect skin under the makeup.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 23, 2007)

IMHO, none of them look bad. If I had to say one looked "bad," I'd say Eva. They all look fine to me without MU.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jul 23, 2007)

Lord Eva looks like me when I have just hopped out of bed.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 24, 2007)

I think hilary and heidi look the best with no makeup.

Eva looks the worst without it. I'd love to send that photo to someone I know who thinks she is the HOTTEST WOMAN ON EARTH. I wonder what his reaction would be, LOL.

I totally agree with Celly


----------



## foxybronx (Jul 24, 2007)

Giselle, Uma, Heidi Klum all look great


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jul 26, 2007)

I think they all look fine. Although Eva does look washed out and tired.


----------



## Lauren (Jul 27, 2007)

I think they all look fine, I've seen much worse pics of celebs with no makeup!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 28, 2007)

Some of them look real pale!


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 28, 2007)

I've been thinking about it 24/7 (not really) but I think Molly Sims's eyes are so dark. I've never seen anyone's circles like that. Her eyes are so pretty tho. Can't say the same about them bags.


----------



## Maysie (Jul 28, 2007)

I think Uma looks the most like herself without makeup. Why does it looks like Jessica Simpson's nose is shrinking??


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 28, 2007)

I think Gisele, Heidi and Halle look so pretty even without makeup. Whereas Eva would definitely need some color on her face...she looks so odd and washed out in that pic.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jul 28, 2007)

its a reminder that they really are regular peeps like us, and that makeup is a magical thing! its glorious!


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2007)

Just makes me feel better about my no makeup face.


----------



## farris2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Uma,Heidi,and Halle because they look naturally beautiful.


----------



## monniej (Jul 31, 2007)

i think they all look great! good skin! fresh and clean! looks like everyone's drinking their water! lol~


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 31, 2007)

I think they all prolly look alot better than I do without makeup! LOL!


----------



## Annia (Aug 1, 2007)

They look wonderful!


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Aug 1, 2007)

Uma Thurman and Jessica Simpson look great with no makeup!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Aug 3, 2007)

They all look like regular people without all the makeup. Nothing wrong with going bare-faced every once in a while. =0]


----------

